# Programm lässt sich nicht starten - Klasse mit Hauptmethode nicht gefunden



## piccolo1123 (16. Dez 2014)

Liebes Forum,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier. Ich habe mich aufgrund eines Problemes hier angemeldet.
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und besuche ein technisches Gymnasium.

Gerade als ich auf Eclipse ein Programm ausführen wollte, kam eine Fehlermeldung in der Konsole die sonst nie da war. Ganz plötzlich !? Ich brauche dringend Hilfe es ist sehr wichtig. In der Konsole steht:"Fehler: Hauptmethode in Klasse r nicht gefunden. Definieren Sie die Hauptmethode als:
   public static void main(String[] args):
oder eine JavaFX-Anwendung muss javafx.application.Application erweitern
"

Ich defeniere die Hauptmethode immer als "  public static void main(String[] args)".ich bin ein bluutiger Anfänger bitte um Rücksicht!

Vielen herzlichen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Gucky (16. Dez 2014)

Offensichtlich nicht. Sonst käme die Fehlermeldung nicht 

Poste mal den Code.


----------



## piccolo1123 (16. Dez 2014)

Danke für die Antwort erstmals.

Hier der Code eines Programmes, jedoch wird die Fehlermeldung bei jedem Programm angezeigt, das ich abspielen möchte, angezeigt!


```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class schaltjahr {

    public schaltjahr() {
        Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
        int x;
        
        System.out.println("Schaltjahr");
        System.out.println("");
        System.out.println("Geben sie das Jahr ein:");
        x=s.nextInt();
        
        if(x%4==0){System.out.println("Dieses Jahr ist ein Schaltjahr");}
        else {System.out.println("Dieses jahr ist kein Schaltjahr");}
    }

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        schaltjahr s = new schaltjahr();
    }
}
```


----------



## Flown (17. Dez 2014)

Bitte Java-Code immer in java tags setzen [noparse]
	
	
	
	





```
//Javacode
```
[/noparse]


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Dez 2014)

Moin,

also so auf den ersten Blick finde ich nichts Auffälliges!

Der Fehler "Hauptmethode in Klasse r nicht gefunden" deutet IMHO eher auf einen blöden Tippfehler (bspw. ein Leerzeichen vor dem 'r': 'schaltjah r') hin oder Du hast nicht den Code gepostet, der den Fehler verursacht.

Wie lautet denn der exakte Name der java-Datei?
Mit welchem exakten Befehl rufst Du das Programm auf?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## coco07 (17. Dez 2014)

Einfach die Klasse in der die Main Methode enthalten ist, anklicken und ganz normal wie gewohnt starten 

Grüße Fabian!


----------



## lord239123 (17. Dez 2014)

Kann es evtl sein, dass du im gleichen Projekt noch eine andere main Methode besitzt?
Dann müsstest du definieren, bei welcher Klasse du starten möchtest.


----------



## Julemmaus0505 (20. Aug 2018)

piccolo1123 hat gesagt.:


> Liebes Forum,
> 
> dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier. Ich habe mich aufgrund eines Problemes hier angemeldet.
> Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und besuche ein technisches Gymnasium.
> ...


----------



## Julemmaus0505 (20. Aug 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe leider auch ein Problem, und bin auf noch ganz am Anfang. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Fehlermeldung:

Fehler: Hauptmethode in Klasse de.jupetersen.shop.entity.Kunde nicht gefunden. Definieren Sie die Hauptmethode als:
   public static void main(String[] args):
oder eine JavaFX-Anwendung muss javafx.application.Application erweitern

leider weiß ich nicht weiter.

Vielen dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## mrBrown (20. Aug 2018)

Julemmaus0505 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe leider auch ein Problem, und bin auf noch ganz am Anfang.
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.


Mach doch am besten einen eigenen Thread auf und zeig dort auch deinen Code


----------

